# Bersa Thunder Plus



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

What experience and thoughts do you Bersa owners have regarding the Thunder Plus?
I have been desiring a large capacity 380 for some time.
Of course I cannot buy the Glock 25, and too expensive for the Beretta Cheetah.
This would be only for the home - already have a pocket 380.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I used to carry a Thunder 380 CC. It was my edc until I had a problem with the trigger bar spring which operates the mag disconnect. With a mag in the gun a small spring holds the trigger bar in place so the trigger engages the sear and the gun will fire. Obviously when the mag is removed, the trigger bar drops away from engaging the sear and the trigger is disconnected. The problem I had was the spring holding the trigger bar in place with a mag in the gun would jump off its resting spot on the trigger bar allowing the trigger bar to disconnect. it was a result of Bersa supposedly using a bunch of bad springs and supposedly the problem was corrected. I replaced the spring in mine but I never felt I could trust the gun for an edc after that. One little malfunction and the gun became useless. Not something I want to trust my life to. I have never liked mag safeties and this is another reason I don’t.

the large capacity in the Thunder plus is great but, for me, I have a problem with the basic design. I won’t use a gun which uses a mag safety. Just another thing to fail, imo.

I pocket carry a S&W Bodyguard since the problem with the Thunder. Internal hammer and no mag safety. Capacity doesn’t matter if your gun is inoperative.

if it’s only for the home why not get a large capacity 9mm?


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

No problems like RK3369 with mine. A friend has the Cheetah and they shoot the same. The Bersa is not machined and polished as well as the Cheetah internally but externally looks good. I love my Bersa, no jams or FTFs.


----------

